# This Is Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

how in the world is elton brand not a starter in the allstar game! as a kings fan i cant believe that soft idiot yao ming got it again!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Elton Brand gets no respect. I was shocked Yao Ming was a starter.He has to be the most overated player in the NBA. Some people might not of voted Elton b/c he is not an exciting player. I voted for him this year.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, as in years past, the game is not about who is good but who is popular. No matter how well the Clippers do this year, it will be a while before they are truly popular. They have been bad far too long for people to take them seriously. All of my non-Clipper fan friends are still asking how much longer it will be until the Clippers stop getting fluke wins. The mindset that the Clippers will always suck has sunk into many heads and will take years to reverse.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yao ming is the best center is the west, thus yao ming starts at center in the west.

brand has to compete with duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac for votes. he isn't going to beat them. that is obvious.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yao starting over Camby? Memo? Kaman, esp. with his recent play?

Center Comparison's:
Yao Ming - *19.8 PPG*/9.2 Rebounds/1.4 Assists/1.3 Blocks and 50.2% FG - Missed 21 Games
Marcus Camby - 15.4 PPG/*12.6 Rebounds*/1.4 Assists/*2.93 Blocks*/*1.5 Steals* and 48.4% FG - Missed 30
Brad Miller - 15 PPG/8 Rebounds/*5.4 Assists*/.98 Steals/.48 Blocks and 48.7 % FG - Missed 1 Game
Mehmet Okur - 17.8 PPG/9.5 Rebounds/2.61 Assists/1 Block/.61 Steals and 45.5% FG - Missed *0* Games
Chris Kaman - 10.9 PPG/9.3 Rebounds/1.74 Blocks and *52.5% FG* - Missed *0* Games

*Bold* = Leading Centers in East.

Yao and Camby have been hurt a lot, Brad Miller isn't a post up C, Memo and Kaman have been healthy and we all know Kaman's recent play.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> yao ming is the best center is the west, thus yao ming starts at center in the west.
> 
> brand has to compete with duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac for votes. he isn't going to beat them. that is obvious.


Sorry but best center in the West is Marcus Camby not Yao


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

and after marcus camby the second best center is brad miller the two time allstar who has been in the east and west.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> yao ming is the best center is the west, thus yao ming starts at center in the west.
> 
> brand has to compete with duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac for votes. he isn't going to beat them. that is obvious.


are you freakin serious! he is softer then peja stojakovic!!!!!! hes not even averaging 10 rebounds and hes 7 foot 6. and hes the best center in the west? <strike>you are either drunk or just plain stupid. :stupid:</strike>


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

True story. I still don't understand how Yao is getting all these votes...especially that one year when he started over Shaquille O'Neal. Makes me wonder if the voting is fixed somehow, because everywhere I go his selection is questioned.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

sherako said:


> True story. I still don't understand how Yao is getting all these votes...especially that one year when he started over Shaquille O'Neal. Makes me wonder if the voting is fixed somehow, *because everywhere I go his selection is questioned.*



Ever been to China


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

marcus camby was having a great year before injuries. unfortunately, he got hurt as did yao. but he still wasn't a better center than yao. camby has a great impact of defense. yao also has large defensive impact(though camby does have the advantage). but yao is way ahead of camby on the offensive end.

you can argue that yao shouldn't start because he's been hurt, and i understand that. that is a fine arguement. but then okur and brad miller would be the guys we would be talking about as allstar starters. that's fine. but neither guy is better than yao.

chris kaman and the allstar game shouldn't be mentioned together yet. not this season. he just isn't good enough.

wow. yao is soft. great. call him soft if you'd like. it's just a label and it doesn't change how good of a player he is.

and yao didn't get all his votes from china. yao got his votes because he is the only big name player at center in the west and because he is the best center in the west. and i'm sure you guys know this because it's been brought up numerous times, but yao led shaq in the voting on paper ballots in arenas while shaq led the internet voting. i guess that's china for you.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

sherako said:


> True story. I still don't understand how Yao is getting all these votes...especially that one year when he started over Shaquille O'Neal. Makes me wonder if the voting is fixed somehow, because everywhere I go his selection is questioned.


1.2 billion people supporting one player... here it's one city supporting a player, there it's a whole country that has a population more than 3 times of the U.S.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> chris kaman and the allstar game shouldn't be mentioned together yet. not this season. he just isn't good enough.


Rocketeer is a smart man, funny how other teams' fans can recognize this meanwhile most Clips fans are just insane homers that think Kaman is God after one good month of basketball.

These same fans wanted his head earlier this season when was he playing like garbage.

Yao is the best center in the West and deserves to be the starter for the all-star game, period.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahah


i dont think Kaman is an All-Star i still dont like him hahaha 

their ...

but yeah, the major reason why Yao is going cuz their is like a gazillion people in China


hahahahaha

:curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Brand - could be MVP, but not an All Star starter... ridiculous


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Brand - could be MVP, but not an All Star starter... ridiculous


I don't really think Brand has a shot at MVP...

If we were the best team in the West, then maybe, but at this point I don't even think he's in the running.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahahah
> 
> 
> i dont think Kaman is an All-Star i still dont like him hahaha
> ...


 McGrady revieved more votes from China than Yao did...yet Yao had more votes.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

You cant blame Yao. You have to blame all the IDIOT FANS who dont watch basketball and vote only by name. Its the fans fault that we have the same damn all star starters every year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> I don't really think Brand has a shot at MVP...
> 
> If we were the best team in the West, then maybe, but at this point I don't even think he's in the running.


He's gotten a little bit of notice for once. He's been mentioned on ESPN's Around the Horn and PTI as a potential MVP - though I also don't believe that he'll get the recognition that he deserves.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> You cant blame Yao. You have to blame all the IDIOT FANS who dont watch basketball and vote only by name. Its the fans fault that we have the same damn all star starters every year.


you can't blame the fans for voting for yao. he is the best center in the west.

you can blame the allstar system for not allowing a guy like tim duncan to start at center, but you can't blame yao or the fans for voting in the best player at that position. idiot fans would be those who refuse to cast their vote for yao because he is from china and he has a reputation for being "soft". if anything, the fans would be smart to vote for yao despite the things the media feeds them.

if anything is wrong, it's the system that makes it impossible for duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac to start as they are all worthy(and brand would fit into that category this year). yao isn't a top 5 player out west, but he is the best center which means he is the most worthy center to start.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont like voting for players who are injured much of the first half. Unless there was some rule that the coach HAD TO pick at least one "pure center" as a reserve, theres no way kaman makes it, even IMO. Theres too many good hybrid PF/C's in the west to give him a shot. Now, if he was one one of these mediocre teams in the west, where he wasnt the 4th option, who knows...maybe he would put up all star numbers. But i relaly cant see him on a team with brand, maggs, mobley, ever being able to put up all star numbers


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> i dont like voting for players who are injured much of the first half.


that's a fine arguement, but that takes camby out of the running too. that leaves brad miller and okur. when those are the other potential players, i'd rather see yao on the team starting because when the actual game starts guys like duncan can step over and play center.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sherako said:


> True story. I still don't understand how Yao is getting all these votes...especially that one year when he started over Shaquille O'Neal. Makes me wonder if the voting is fixed somehow, because everywhere I go his selection is questioned.


Not fixed--just fan-driven...and figure Yao's fan base. Two billion Chinese can't be wrong, can they?  

Brand and Kaman should've been starters. Somebody else said, though, that the Clips just aren't a popular team yet because they reeked for so long. That's true, unfortunately, and it's going to take a while before it's "cool" to like them. Another couple of years as a Playoff team, and they'll start to develop a fan base that'll do things like vote for them in the All Star game.

Till then, figure that two billion Chinese will determine the West's starting center. Unless he's dead or retired, Yao will have the job.

Laurie


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> and yao didn't get all his votes from china. yao got his votes because he is the only big name player at center in the west and because he is the best center in the west. and i'm sure you guys know this because it's been brought up numerous times, but yao led shaq in the voting on paper ballots in arenas while shaq led the internet voting. i guess that's china for you.


Read this before posting the support from China so you don't come out and sound stupid. 

If Camby woud've been healthy he should've gotten the starting role with Ming as a backup. But such is fan ballot. They usually get most of them right but there will always be supernames as a starter in front of more deserving players, Carter being the worst example of this.. Coaches can even it out in the game a bit though. You should blame the ones who voted in arenas for selecting Yao as the starting center. Although he is the best in West. 

And Brand will get in as a sub so don't worry about it.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Not fixed--just fan-driven...and figure Yao's fan base. Two billion Chinese can't be wrong, can they?
> 
> Brand and Kaman should've been starters. Somebody else said, though, that the Clips just aren't a popular team yet because they reeked for so long. That's true, unfortunately, and it's going to take a while before it's "cool" to like them. Another couple of years as a Playoff team, and they'll start to develop a fan base that'll do things like vote for them in the All Star game.
> 
> ...


I agree this year Brand is more deserving of a starter spot than Yao, I think it's fairly obvious if you look at stats, injuries, and team records. I don't think Kaman belongs in the ASG at all yet.

Just to make things clear: China has a population of about 1,5 billion people. Out of them, about 800 million are peasants that have never heard of the Internet and that have probably never even seen a telephone in their lives. 
Let's be optimistic and say that, out of the 700 million remaining, 140 million have an Internet connection (which is a connection rate of 20%, developped countries have an Internet connection rate of 50 to 60%). Take away all those that don't care about basketball and I guess you could say you get pretty much the same fan base as a Grant Hill or a Vince Carter, who were both voted as starters whilst injured in previous ASG.
The point I'm trying to make is that the "Chinese voted Yao in" argument is only partly right. There are other parties to blame in this case, that play a much greater role in my opinion that the Chinese population.
Blame the NBA, that releases I love this game clips about Yao 50 games after his arrival in the league. Blame the corporations that uses his image in commercials and puts his face on TV/magazines to sell their stuff. Blame the basic, ignorant fan that measures a player's greatness by the number of times he's seen his face on TV or in magazi


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Someone needs to edit Bonzinator.

There are more Americans with the Internet than Chinese, I believe China will overtake America in 2008.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> you can't blame the fans for voting for yao. he is the best center in the west.
> 
> you can blame the allstar system for not allowing a guy like tim duncan to start at center, but you can't blame yao or the fans for voting in the best player at that position. idiot fans would be those who refuse to cast their vote for yao because he is from china and he has a reputation for being "soft". if anything, the fans would be smart to vote for yao despite the things the media feeds them.
> 
> if anything is wrong, it's the system that makes it impossible for duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac to start as they are all worthy(and brand would fit into that category this year). yao isn't a top 5 player out west, but he is the best center which means he is the most worthy center to start.


Why cant I blame the fans. The All Star game is supposed to reward players who played well in the first half of the season. Yao has been injured for most of the 1st half of the season and his team sucks crap this year. Kaman deserves it more than he does. By the way Yao is soft and I dont need the media to tell me that. All I have to do is turn on a game and watch him be non existent for half the game. The guy should be dominant but he has no heart and desire.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> Why cant I blame the fans. The All Star game is supposed to reward players who played well in the first half of the season. Yao has been injured for most of the 1st half of the season and his team sucks crap this year. Kaman deserves it more than he does. By the way Yao is soft and I dont need the media to tell me that. All I have to do is turn on a game and watch him be non existent for half the game. The guy should be dominant but he has no heart and desire.


kaman has no shot at the allstar game this year. if you take out yao and camby for being injured, then okur and brad miller are the next two guys. kaman doesn't make it.

yao can be nonexistant(on offensive) for parts of games because he is a big man. for a big man to be effective, he has to get the ball. if the guards aren't getting him the ball, then there is nothing he can do.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Kaman is playing well, but not of all star caliber, in my opinion. However, the same should be said of Yao. There just aren't enough great centers right now in the west, and it's just a popularity contest. Regardless, I don't really think Kaman is an all star so much as he is just a very solid player. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

squeemu said:


> Kaman is playing well, but not of all star caliber, in my opinion. However, the same should be said of Yao. There just aren't enough great centers right now in the west, and it's just a popularity contest. Regardless, I don't really think Kaman is an all star so much as he is just a very solid player. Maybe in a year or two.


how is yao unworthy with his play? 20 and 9 shooting over 50% and being a very good anchor on defense. that is an allstar(though i can understand an arguement that he has been injured).


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> how is yao unworthy with his play? 20 and 9 shooting over 50% and being a very good anchor on defense. that is an allstar(though i can understand an arguement that he has been injured).


by ur argument that we dont worry about injuries, then marcus camby deserves a spot over yao. 15.4 ppg, 12.6 reb, 1.5 stl, 3 blk, AND his team has a MUCH better record than the rockets. so no, yao is unworthy


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> yao ming is the best center is the west, thus yao ming starts at center in the west.
> 
> brand has to compete with duncan, garnett, dirk, and tmac for votes. he isn't going to beat them. that is obvious.


Yao Ming is *not* the best center in the West this season. How many games has he played this season? What are his current numbers?

The All-Star game should showcase the best players of this season - not players who have done well in the past or are very popular with the fans. Blame his selection on the fans, many who do not frankly know enough about the NBA to vote intelligently.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

And JO is starting PF for the east. This proves fans stupid.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Yao Ming is *not* the best center in the West this season. How many games has he played this season? What are his current numbers?


who is better?

i assume you will answer camby. camby has an advantage(though not a large one) on the defensive end. yao has a large advantage on the offensive end. very simply put, yao is better. and they have both been injured. so that is a strike against both of them.

okur is good on the offensive end, but not quite not yao, and yao is a much better defender.

same with brad miller. good on offense especially with his high post passing, but yao is still a better offensive player and a better defensive player.

so who is it exactly that is better than yao at center in the west?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> by ur argument that we dont worry about injuries, then marcus camby deserves a spot over yao. 15.4 ppg, 12.6 reb, 1.5 stl, 3 blk, AND his team has a MUCH better record than the rockets. so no, yao is unworthy


i've never said not to worry about injuries. you can exclude yao based on injuries, but camby has to be excluded too and that means yu have okur or brad miller starting in the allstar game.

and no camby would not deserve a spot over yao. camby is having a great season(until injuries), but yao still is better than camby. camby is a very good defensive player and shotblocker. he can run the floor, block shots, and rebound. he is great on that one side of the ball. unfortunately for him, yao is also good on that side of the ball. yao anchors a very good defensive team and is a large part of their defensive success. then when we get to offense, yao is unquestionably better and by a large margin. yao commands double teams(even off the ball at times) and always is getting a double when he gets the ball or else he scores at will. so yeah camby has nice stats and his team has a nice record(though i doubt it would be as good if say carmelo anthony had been in and out due to injuries like tmac has been), but that doesn't make him more deserving than yao.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i've never said not to worry about injuries. you can exclude yao based on injuries, but camby has to be excluded too and that means yu have okur or brad miller starting in the allstar game.


You mean Kaman over Brad Miller right? Just making sure, because lately Kaman has been a monster.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> You mean Kaman over Brad Miller right? Just making sure, because lately Kaman has been a monster.


no. i don't mean kaman over brad miller. it's nice that you are excited about a guy on your team playing well, but don't get carried away.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yao Ming has played 24 games so far this season. You did not answer my original question, so I answered it for you. Missing that many ganes alone should disqualify him from playing in the All-Star game.

Right now, Mehmet Okur deserves the start more than Yao Ming does. Heck, even Brad Miller gives Yao a run for the starting position statistically.

I'll agree with most of you analysis of the West centers. I just do not think that someone who misses so many game ought to be starting the All-Star game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

G-Force said:


> I'll agree with most of you analysis of the West centers. I just do not think that someone who misses so many game ought to be starting the All-Star game.


i've said on more than one occasion that injuries are a legitimate excuse for yao not starting, but that does not change the fact that he is the best center is the west.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i swear the only reason Yao is a starter annually is because he's chinese and he is 8 feet tall. he is soft and will never be a winner. Elton Brand is the 3rd best power forward in the West behind Duncan and Nowitzki.


----------

